# Habistat dimming stat



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Chaps and chapettes

I am looking to replace my dimming stat as its very temperamental.Its a microclimate one..And to be honest I don't like it at all...I definitely do not want to go into winter with a dgy stat on my hands.
I did have a Habistat one but this broke very soon after buying it..I sent it back to the shop they refunded me..I thought that "oh best try another one as dont want this happening again" and hence bought the microclimate one..

Now i would like to go back to the habistat one as the pulse one for Fudge the crested gecko works perfectly no probs at all..

There are two types though the high range thermostat and I think the "normal" one..
Can anyone tell me the difference??As daft as it sounds they both seem to be the same.

Thank you


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

spideysare said:


> Hi Chaps and chapettes
> 
> I am looking to replace my dimming stat as its very temperamental.Its a microclimate one..And to be honest I don't like it at all...I definitely do not want to go into winter with a dgy stat on my hands.
> I did have a Habistat one but this broke very soon after buying it..I sent it back to the shop they refunded me..I thought that "oh best try another one as dont want this happening again" and hence bought the microclimate one..
> ...


The high range one just means that the stat can go to a higher tempature for say Beardies etc.
Also if you ring microclimate i am sure Clive and co will sort out your stat for you as they have great customer service like Habistat.


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

I could do although I forget where I purchased it from and I would have to purchase another one whilst microclimate have a look at it..I found the microclimate one" dimmed" a lot more than the habistat one..Same bulbs being used( Tesco 100w ones)
It is for a beardie so I think I will go for the higher range version. I could always keep the microclimate one for emergencies.
I need a new UV Bulb also...Have to find out which one I got originally!! Buy so many things for these reps n things I forget the size and wattage and goodness knows what else!
Thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

spideysare said:


> I could do although I forget where I purchased it from and I would have to purchase another one whilst microclimate have a look at it..I found the microclimate one" dimmed" a lot more than the habistat one..Same bulbs being used( Tesco 100w ones)
> It is for a beardie so I think I will go for the higher range version. I could always keep the microclimate one for emergencies.
> I need a new UV Bulb also...Have to find out which one I got originally!! Buy so many things for these reps n things I forget the size and wattage and goodness knows what else!
> Thanks


IF it dimmed a lot more, could that not just mean it had come to the correct temperature? Did you measure the temps with a thermometer?

Dave


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

If your looking for a new stat, in a whole new league to microclimate or habistat, check out our new iSTAT Pulse.

The iSTAT Pulse is a high temperature thermostat, this means you dont have to buy a high temperature version like microclimate and habistat.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

iSTAT said:


> If your looking for a new stat, in a whole new league to microclimate or habistat, check out our new iSTAT Pulse.
> The iSTAT Pulse is a high temperature thermostat, this means you dont have to buy a high temperature version like microclimate and habistat.


Mmmm.....
Lets hope ISAT (bet the ISAT *ISTAT* - *International Society of Transport Aircraft Trading* aren't happy with that name being used) are around in 25 Years to offer Customer service that Habistat offer.
And lets hope ISTAT has product liability insurance for when problems occur.....


----------



## iSTAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Peter, 

Thanks for pointing out the link with reference to the use of iSTAT.
Here are a few more;

iStat Pro, a Dashboard Widget by iSlayer
Istat.it - Home
ISTAT - International Society of Transport Aircraft Trading
i-STAT® System | Point-of-Care Testing | Handheld Blood Analyzer | Abbott Point of Care.com
iStat Menus, a Mac app by Bjango
i-STAT Portable Clinical Analyser, Point Of Care Testing Equipment

Oh and then theres also the last 5 characters of your own name hab*iSTAT*

As for liability insurance thats all in order, aswell as the fact that the safety features on the iSTAT Pulse far surpass that of the habistat ranges.

And i stand by my statement that the iSTAT Pulse is in a completely different league to that of habistat and microclimate.
Its time for change, you may have customer service for the last 25 years, its a pitty you havnt changed your design in that time.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ISTAT,
As you are aware I have replied to the PM you sent me.
Before you start criticising and questioning safety aspects perhaps you should think carefully.
Habistat have been around 25 years and have a product with a reliability reputation second to none. As you may (or may not) know, this is all important when protecting the well being of peoples animals.
I have no idea who you are but you should try to sell your product on merit and at the moment you have no brand reputation or track record.
I wish you well but please do not criticise others inapproprately when no one knows who you are or where you may be in a Years time should they need to contact you!
Another point is that, as you mention in your PM, ISAT is very close to HabISAT and as you are applying your product into the same market as Habistat this may well be a trade mark infringement.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Feels like a knee jerk response by the head of a company threatened by a new product :whistling2: lol

Dave


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

my_shed said:


> Feels like a knee jerk response by the head of a company threatened by a new product :whistling2: lol
> Dave


Hi Dave,
Not at all- just what any Company would do to protect it's products reputation.
I have no axe to grind with ISTAT but lets not forget recent posts with regard to thermostats purchased from Forttex. Everyone saying how great they are and within a Year the same people asking where Forttex have gone as their thermostats have failed.
Every Company starts somewhere and it takes hard work to succeed.
I would say its best not to criticise the competition but to work at making your new product a great product.
Seems you have an axe to grind about Habistat as this was your last post on Habistat.
"More cheap crap that barely squeaks through quality standards?"
Another inappropriate and vastly incorrect statement but not unusual of forums it sadly seems.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

iSTAT said:


> If your looking for a new stat, in a whole new league to microclimate or habistat, check out our new iSTAT Pulse.
> 
> The iSTAT Pulse is a high temperature thermostat, this means you dont have to buy a high temperature version like microclimate and habistat.


No good unless you want a disco as like you say it's a pulse stat and they are using it for a light emitting bulb hence the need for a dimmer.
You might be eager to sell your product but it's not very good business trying to sell something not suitable.
Also you say a new league but so far your product is unproven and apart from the day-night function (which I dont need) I have been using self tuning digital pulse stats for years.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm not sure this is an appropriate place for companies to be either promoting their own products or criticising those of others?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

peterf said:


> Seems you have an axe to grind about Habistat as this was your last post on Habistat.
> "More cheap crap that barely squeaks through quality standards?"
> Another inappropriate and vastly incorrect statement but not unusual of forums it sadly seems.


Not my last post, you asked for justification and I gave it. I have no axe to grind, i do however feel that the istat is making some good changes and i agree that it seems habistat and the others (this covers most widely available equipment manufacturers) are happy to rest on their laurels. A proven reliability is excellent but it does feel rather stagnant in the thermostat department. Especially when compared to the american equipment available.......all in one habitat controllers, digital display thermostats, etc. Maybe there is no need for all the bells and whistles but some improvements would be nice, even if it was just updating the outer case to look more attractive and up to date

Dave


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Graham said:


> I'm not sure this is an appropriate place for companies to be either promoting their own products or criticising those of others?


You are absolutely correct Graham and with apologies to the post starter for taking over!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Graham said:


> I'm not sure this is an appropriate place for companies to be either promoting their own products or criticising those of others?


Good point, my apologies to the starter too 

Dave


----------



## catch and release (Jun 1, 2011)

my_shed said:


> Not my last post, you asked for justification and I gave it. I have no axe to grind, i do however feel that the istat is making some good changes and i agree that it seems habistat and the others (this covers most widely available equipment manufacturers) are happy to rest on their laurels. A proven reliability is excellent but it does feel rather stagnant in the thermostat department. Especially when compared to the american equipment available.......all in one habitat controllers, digital display thermostats, etc. Maybe there is no need for all the bells and whistles but some improvements would be nice, even if it was just updating the outer case to look more attractive and up to date
> 
> All I will say is if you do things as well as Habistat in terms of both superb products and after sales service why change a thing?. If fancy displays and flashing lights are your bag then possibly look elsewhere but if you are looking for a rock solid product range second to none then go for Habistat every time with complete confidence. When a company like Habistat gets any negative comments my first thought is that that person would complain if they won the lottery and were paid by cheque.
> 
> ...


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

catch and release said:


> my_shed said:
> 
> 
> > Not my last post, you asked for justification and I gave it. I have no axe to grind, i do however feel that the istat is making some good changes and i agree that it seems habistat and the others (this covers most widely available equipment manufacturers) are happy to rest on their laurels. A proven reliability is excellent but it does feel rather stagnant in the thermostat department. Especially when compared to the american equipment available.......all in one habitat controllers, digital display thermostats, etc. Maybe there is no need for all the bells and whistles but some improvements would be nice, even if it was just updating the outer case to look more attractive and up to date
> ...


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd dive in here, before I comment on the dimmer just wanted to say frankly in regards to therms, I tend to go with what feedback is out there and all decisions are based on that. So if something is getting good solid feedback it'll tempt me to buy it lol.

Right to the original point, the Habistat dimmer!

If you are going to buy one I will say just a few things about it. Firstly, they are reliable, I've had mine for over 2 years and its running like a dream to this day. The second part and this I feel is very important, I had a rather large power surge and me, being an idiot I didn't have surge protection on my setup. The bulb blew, the fuses went in every plug, but the stat, well changed the fuse and it was working. So it has got some good advantages to say the least.

In regards to the pulse, sadly not the same luck, I've got two failed units here due to the same surge. But I know if I just pack them up and send them off they will either be repaired or replaced so I'm not too worried. It does make me wonder what's in the dimmer that the pulse could do with lol

Just to add a last comment, I know this post seems oh so pro habistat but that is simply down to the fact they are the only stats I've used. As the years go by I have no doubt I'll try other brands, see what they have to offer etc. 

Anyway, I hope that offers some help :2thumb:

Rich


----------

